# Exercises to get Baby into a Good Position for Labor



## LockandKey

Just wondering if any of you ladies have heard of this or done this? I've recently discovered this after my midwife suggested that my first birth went horribly wrong because DD was in a really awkward position on her way out (facing sideways trying to turn, and chin not tucked) Was planning on doing some of these exercises this time. Those of you with experience or have done/been doing this, mind sharing some valuable information or links to sites? Have any positive stories to share?


----------



## murmur

The Spinning Babies website has some excellent exercises to follow. My little lady was laying transverse the other week and I was getting quite worried, as well as being very uncomfortable. I have followed some of the exercises on the website, and have been using my yoga ball every day and she seems to have moved into a better position for now.


----------



## LockandKey

that's good to know, hope she stays there for you :flower: yes I was looking through the site not too long ago but will go back. So you'd recommend a Yoga ball too then? DH was talking about purchasing one for me


----------



## murmur

Absolutely! I've found mine really helpful to just sit on in the evening if I find I can't get comfortable on a chair or the sofa, it helps to relieve pressure etc. I also found it useful when in labour as I could just lean against it and hug it whenever a contraction came. 

I spend an hour or two every day sat on it just bouncing gently or rotating my hips.


----------



## LockandKey

ok thank you :) I will definitely look into buying one soon


----------



## Kimboowee

All fours to ensure baby isn't back to back - the babies head and spine are it's heaviest parts so you being on all fours will help gravity pull the baby round. Also lying on your left side in bed :)


----------



## little_lady

Definitely look up the spinning babies site, I do the exercises regularly and can feel the benefit as baby engaged quite early in a good position (was back to back last time).


----------



## babyface15

My hypnobirthing instructor told us to not slouch back like you would in a recliner. It's better to sit forward in a hard chair or lay when resting. Also as pp said all 4's was recommended. She told us to clean the floors on hands and knees as much as possible


----------



## LockandKey

Thank you! I also heard that too, that and crossing your legs, which is hard for me not to do as I do it a lot and is one of my most comfortable sitting positions


----------



## Badswan

I've been doing the "Inversion" and "Rebozo Sifting" recommended by the Spinning Babies website - last baby was back-to-back with neck flexed back so we ended up with an emergancy c-section - I'm hoping for a HBAC this time so doing everything I can to ensure good position - also spending as long as possible each day on all fours or on my ball.

I think it was my IM who said one of the biggest causes for woman in the Western world needing c-section is... the sofa!!!!


----------



## little_lady

Also doing the inversion and the pelvic release exercise, plus sitting on my ball a lot. I'm 2cm dilated so must be doing something!! I just don't want a c section due to bad positioning like last time.


----------



## fionar

Badswan said:


> I've been doing the "Inversion" and "Rebozo Sifting" recommended by the Spinning Babies website - last baby was back-to-back with neck flexed back so we ended up with an emergancy c-section - I'm hoping for a HBAC this time so doing everything I can to ensure good position - also spending as long as possible each day on all fours or on my ball.
> 
> I think it was my IM who said one of the biggest causes for woman in the Western world needing c-section is... the sofa!!!!

Off topic, but I LOVE your profile picture!


----------



## rachiedata

fionar said:


> Off topic, but I LOVE your profile picture!

I was going to say the same! Lovely isn't it!

I was terrified of leaning back in a chair for the last 8 weeks or so of my first pregnancy! Had an exercise ball which was great, helped with my SPD and if I put it against the wall so I had something to support my back I was quite comfy, and happy in the knowledge that my hips were tilted enough so baby's weight was at the front of my bump.

One of the midwives commented during my labour though that baby was "probably" posterior, which was giving me a hard time of it. Was a bit too tired by then though so went to bed in the worst possible position, proper reclining, but then had a perfectly flexed-head, OA baby a few hours later... sometimes it is just luck.


----------



## LockandKey

ok, more off topic, but in your ladies opinions, what are the best pelvic floor exercises? I've been doing deep squats and kegels, but I kind of feel it's hard to determine if it's truly working or not. This might sound a bit weird, but you know when you work a muscle or muscle group like your legs and they are sore for a bit, I've never got that with my pelvic floor, I didn't think you were supposed to, but how can you tell if they are truly working for you or if you are doing them right?


----------



## amber2727

Ooh, that's a great question! I don't know; I'm a Pilates teacher and in all my years of contracting my pelvic floor and tva(deep abdominal muscle), I've never felt that similar soreness in the pelvic floor. But, when I started the massaging and manual release down there, my pelvic floor felt like it had no give. I see you're doing squats and kegels- have you been reading Katy bowman after being on the spinning babies site?! I love kb. I continue to do pelvic floor exercises but I focus a lot more on the release phase of the kegel than the contracting portion to make sure there's enough length in the muscle.


----------

